# First time IUI



## MrsFish (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,
This is the first time i've ever joined something like this on the internet. I'm glad I found this site though as i've found it very helpful whilst trying to deal with IUI.
My husband and I have been trying for a baby for almost 4 years. I can't believe it's been so long. I think during the first couple of years we were both in denial about being infertile. It's not really something you want to admit to anyone. 
Anyway, wehad our first IUI treatment two weeks ago. We have almost come to the end of the 2ww. The 2ww has been awful. I couldn't think of anything else. It just so happened to coincide with my 'quietish' period at work so I didn't even have that to take my mind of things. 
I'm supposed to do a pregnancy test on Thursday and I'm so, so scared about the result. Recently i've been having painful stomach cramps like I get just before my period. I guess this means I'm not pregnant. I don't know what I'll do if it's negative. I'll feel like i've let my husband down. His sperm is fine. It's more than fine it's perfect. I'm the one with the probIem.


----------



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to ff, it really is a great place to speak to people who are going through treatment like you and also to ask lots of questions.

I also had stomach cramps in my 2ww and got a BFP last Thursday, so it definetely doesn't mean the treatment hasn't worked.

I am certain your husband doesn't think you are letting him down at all, it is probably a combination of all the medication you are on and your hormones will be going mad.

I am sending you lots of     for your test on Thursday.

Take care and lots of   

Sarahxx


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi,

Just wanted to wish you luck for testing tomorrow     hope you get your BFP. Let us know how you get on  


PompeyD


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi & welcome Mrs Fish 

It's no fun having IF but you can't blame yourself for what is happening. Just because his sperm is ok doesn't mean it's your fault, we were unexplained & DH had results good enough to pin up on the fridge & show his mates! I too felt it was my fault although how that could be when there was nothing wrong with me either, it just didn't happen.

As for cramps most ladies will tell you that they are the No 1 sign for everyone of both AF & BFP coming. I truly believed on my 2nd IUI that AF was coming but it didn't & the proof is in my avatar pic.

Huge huge   to you & try not to second guess what your result will be   

x


----------



## MrsFish (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for your lovely messages. It means a lot to me.
Well, I tested this morning and unfortunately it was negative. I wasn't hugely suprised but still extremely dissapointed. My HB was upset but very supportive. 
I guess my next step is to contact the clinic to let them know and just wait for my period to start so we can start the whole process again. Maybe IUI takes a couple of goes to actually work. I'm sure i've read that somewhere on the internet. 

I know it's silly but does anyone else (who's going through IUI or IVF) feel distanced from their friends who already have children? I totally feel this way but I know I shouldn't as I need my friends for support but I really can't help it? We have one friend inparticular who has 2 beautiful little girls both under the age of 3. The other night we all went out for a meal and this particular girl sat opposite my HB and I and constantly moaned about her children being the devil children (I can't see that myself) and never having anytime to herself etc etc. She know's what me and my HB are going through but just totally didn't think!! It was the last thing we wanted to hear. Her moaning about her children while we're finding it hard to actually concieve children!!!!!!! It really upset me!

I think i'm finding this whole experience overwhelming. My emotions are sky high. Maybe it's the pesseries! 
Time for a lie down on the sofa I think. xx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Mrsfish

Just wanted to say, hello and welcome to the site. Im sorry to hear you got a bfn this time. Try and keep positive, i know this is hard, all they hormones they pump into us its a wonder we dont all jump off the roof! But it will get better im sure and just keep thinking, next time will be the one thats works for you.

And yes i know what you are saying about distancing yourself from friends (even family in my case) but that was particularly cruel of your friend to sit and moan non-stop about her 'devil kids'! Keep your chin up, it WILL happen for you. 

Wishing you loads of positive vibes for your next go.    

Lyndsey


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Mrs Fish

Come and join is on the TTC part 208 thread. There are loads of us having IUI on there and as recently new member of FF have found them invaluable

Hope your ok

xx


----------



## MrsFish (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

I guess I should hve changed the name of this thread to Second time IUI. 
After a failed 1st go my husband and I are jumping straight into IUI number 2. I have had my scans and have been injecting myself for the past week or so. I had to take Pregnol late last night for the first time (they let me ovulate naturally last time - not that I know for definate that I did ovulate!!) - maybe taking this will make a difference. We're booked in for IUI tomorrow (Fri) morning.
Both my husband and I are certainly not getting as excited as the first time. I think we both crashed quite hard after the negative result and I don't want to feel that way again. I think it's best to just not think about it too much, not to get excited or get our hopes up. I'm feeling relatively calm about the whole thing. 
I'm even thinking of asking the nurse about IVF next time I visit. I'm going to ask if we can go straight into IVF after a third failed IUI or whether we have to wait a few months. HOPEFULLY it won't come to that but it's best to be prepared.
Is there anyone out there who has had a successful 2nd IUI I guess if there are they wouldn't still be using this website!!
xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

good luck for tomorrow. hope it goes well!


----------

